# Funny lookin' chicken....



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2010)

Just kidding...This is Snuffie, he and Big Bird (hopefully a female) are our new Emu kids we picked up yesterday.  They are just TOOOO cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 7, 2010)

They are cute! What are the plans for them? I'm assuming their supposed to be a breeding pair. Just to have? For eating? For eggs?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 7, 2010)

You are far braver than I. I would never want a bird bigger than I am.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had them before...believe it or not, my goats killed the last 2 that I had.  During a particularly bitter cold spell, they plucked the smaller one bald overnight...I found him dead / bald the next morning.

I ASSumed the bigger male emu had done the evil deed, although I didn't see how he did it so fast.

That night I came to the barn to find the other one bald / shivering and in shock...and Creampuff and Dolly had feathers in their mouth.

I discussed it w/ some other folks at the time and they decided it was stress from the cold that started the plucking, and then other goats joined in and 'helped' until they'd plucked them clean.

I'm hoping it's a pair (purely for their own happiness...the two males I had got along before, but could be quite grumpy during breeding season.)  And they won't be living w/ the goats in winter, that much I know.

I just wanted them for pets....I find them beautiful and fun to own.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 8, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

wowza!! look at that!


----------

